# CapriGem EM Laurel-kidded 5/17 *pic*



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here is Laurel... or LaLa as we call her. She is on day 141. Just starting to drop and get posty.

This will be her first freshening. It is also the first udder we get to see out of Dill's BF Emerson Drive *B !










Here is her itty bitty start of an udder. I am thinking that she is probably carrying one kid. I will be surprised if she has 2 kids.










She has been flagging her tail and acting like she is getting closer. I can feel a kid right in front of her little udder.

This will be the last kidding of the season here at CapriGem.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

What a pretty girl! Happy kidding! :kidred: :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

Aww, she's purrrty! love her coloring and that open-mouth-tongue-out on the feed stand! :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

Hope you get a cute little doe or two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

What a a pretty girl! I think you'll be surprised with twins... she's certainly deep enough to be hiding them and her udder's looking good so far...remember to get some pre birth pics of her full :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

Beautiful girl! Hope she'll give ya some gorgeous :kidred:!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 141 *pics**

.
.
Early Early Saturday Day 143. Starting to look sunken around the tailhead. Her belly has dropped considerably!

Getting closer :shocked:

I am getting anxious... not far from :hair:

Something tells me I won't get a good night's sleep until she safely kids.

Here is how I feel: :GAAH: Here is how LaLa is: :sleeping:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 143 *pics**

I am waiting for mine on the 14th as well. I am really hoping tonight or tomorrow. I don't want her overdue Ff. Good luck


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 143 *pics**

Pretty girl, Happy kidding :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 143 *pics**

She's such a cute doe!  Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 143 *pics**

Ligaments just about gone. Udder not full yet.

Another sleepless night I fear :roll: .

LaLa is progressing slowly.

Weather front to move in in the morning. Maybe that will help her along :whatgoat: .


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 143 *pics**

10:48 am Sunday (Mother's Day): LaLa seems to have stalled. She hasnt progressed much since 2am if at all.

She just keeps eating and eating and eating. 5 am she looked pretty uncomfortable.

Needless to say I have had little sleep in the last 2 nights.

Tomorrow is her due date (day 145).

:sigh: Come on LaLa have babies :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 144 *pics**

:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: Come on LaLa!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 145 *pics**

Well according to AGS's Gestation calendar (for miniature breeds) she is due today.

I think someone should inform her that today is her due date :hair: 
she obviously doesn't realize that I have had 3 near sleepless nights watching her eat hay and sleep.

She is a little sunken around the tailhead, but still has ligaments. Udder is still not full.

I have a sneaking suspicion that she has been surfing online and read the doe's code of honor. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 145 *pics**

I feel for you! Thankfully, my does even as FF have given me just enough sign that they were ready and even with a stall cam, I'd still go to sleep with the baby moniter on my pillow.

I hope she goes soon and you can finally get more than just a few winks!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 145 *pics**

Pretty girl, hope you get a doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel -Due 5/14- on day 145 *pics**

She is pretty! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel-Due 5/14- still waiting on day 146 *p*

Day 146 and she is still holding out on me.

Her ligaments seem looser, but that could be my imagination as I have been checking them way to often!

According to the Doe Code of Honor we should be getting close as I am frazzled and haven't slept well for more than a couple nights.

My sister now lives with me and she has fallen asleep on the couch while reading her book. This is getting to her too...poor girl is snoring and still holding her book like she is reading it....

Come on La La, put us out of our misery, pretty please with grain on top.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel-Due 5/14- still waiting on day 146 *p*

Anything new today?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel-Due 5/14- still waiting on day 146 *p*

C'mon LaLa
Hows she today?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel-Due 5/14- still waiting on day 146 *p*

Day 147... :hair: :hair: :hair:

She has begun nesting. Her udder seems to be filling more.

Her ligaments are harder to feel.

I am hoping that tonight is the night. And then maybe just maybe I can get a little bit of sleep.... onder: :sleeping: ray:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem EM Laurel-Due 5/14- still waiting on day 148 *p*

Day 148 :GAAH: :ZZZ: :GAAH: :ZZZ:

That is me trying to get a little sleep while watching her on camera, lol.

About 7 am she started losing her mucus plug, ligaments pretty much gone.

Right now she is taking the longest drink of water in goat history :shades:

What is the next step after you go completely bonkers?? Cuz I think I am there :shocked: :GAAH: :ROFL: :hair: :slapfloor: 
.
.
ray: La La please kid today ray:

*Things that I have to do in the next 3 days*

1.) go get hay

2.) get ready for the Goat Care Clinic my club is having in 2 days I'm pretty much in charge

3.) do the goat care clinic

4.) get ready for the Goat club meeting being held at my house in 3 days

5.) cook for the goat meeting

:help:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I did get a doe :leap: !

Just a side note: her year tattoo sequence just happens to be "C4" dad's barn name "Boomer"... Mom's unofficial name "Sonic Boom"....Had to be an explosive type of name!

Here she is:










Mom did great and is happily muching hay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!! :clap: :hi5: :leap: :stars: :birthday:

Thats why she made you wait!!! I love her name too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! She is so cute!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

YAY love her name!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVE HER!!!!!!!! What a little beauty queen!


----------

